# Do you have any good body lotion you can recommend



## Jemma (Nov 10, 2021)

Do you have any good body lotion you can recommend？？？


----------



## beautymedi (Nov 22, 2021)

Nivea body lotion all the way!!


----------



## lovetahirih (Nov 23, 2021)

Jemma said:


> Do you have any good body lotion you can recommend？？？


I have been using Elemise Revitalise-Me Hand and Body Lotion. I have been looking for a good lotion for awhile and this has been the best I have found it keeps your skin moisturized throughout the day and LOVE the scent!!! I found it at BeautifiedYou


----------



## Maryy (Feb 24, 2022)

I use Moisture-Rich Body Lotion - this is the perfect choice for me. The product is fantastic; it makes my skin feel so soft luxurious, and I won’t ever want to use anything else.


----------

